# Paper Tape Vrs Mesh tape...



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Knew you fellons needed a serious topic to challenge

will log back on in a month to see how yer doing on such a valuable topic


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Paper all day mesh only for patches 😎


----------

